# Don't Have or Want Substrate. Plants?



## Hello24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey everyone! I'm kind of new to live plants, being that I'm one of those people who have been just getting the tubes of "aquatic" (just learned some really are not) plants and throwing them in my tanks.
I've been reading these posts about getting live plants and what substrates to use, but I don't have nor do I want any. I now like my tanks with a clean bottom so I can easily see and suck up any food waste.

So my questions are, what type of plants are good for just floating in the water? What happens if I buy a plant that is supposed to be in substrate and I just let it float (which I think I've been doing)? And the big question, where do I get them? Amazon is my best friend btw. Also, I am looking for cheap! I have a lot of tanks (10) and am about to start a new job so money is TIGHT! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hello24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Btw, I live in Manhattan and I see there are aquarium stores but I don't trust their prices ( a lot are on the Upper West Side which is very rich). If anyone knows of a place in Manhattan/Bronx area that would be great! (I also have access to Petco, Petland and sometimes Petsmart


----------



## PrincessSeyshells (Oct 9, 2012)

My guess is if you don't have substrate for substrated plants, they would die or not grow very well. From my own experience, I've lost many plants that I bought because I didn't give them what they needed in terms of light, root tabs, etc. The one plant to survive my inexperience was an anubais so I highly recommend them as beginner/hard-to-kill plants. You can anchor them or just let them float.  I would also say java moss and java fern are good, but java fern won't grow without being anchored to something (or so I read) and java moss can get messy. Floaters like salvinia minima are good too, if you don't mind the rate of growth. ;-)

If you do want substrated plants, you could try potting the plants with soil or gravel and adding those to your tank--that way the pots can be moved/removed as you clean and your rooted plants are happy.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

You can float any and all plants at the surface, its just a matter of what you'll like look wise.


Do you have decor like driftwood, rocks or fake scenery stuff? 
If you have any decor in the tank there are pent of plants that can grow being tied to it such as rhizome based plants: anubias, buce (anubias cousin-kinda newer to the trade, and ferns), as well as mosses. I've seen people even tie stem plants to driftwood

Are you opposed to using suction cups? 
lots of plants (including the rhizome based ones mentioned above) can be 
1:tied to a suction cup- with either low poundage clear fishing line (check sporting goods store) or 100% acrylic thread (not sure where you get this) both will never break down. You can 
2:glues to suction cup-use very tiny amount of super glue-this may harm the plant a little. You can also glue craft mesh tot eh suction cup then tie the plant to teh mesh allouwing for more diversity is layout (can make shelves/ledges with).
3:wedge into clip/holder on suction cup

Opposed to using a small terracotta planter in the tank?
All plants can live without substrate but some get monster roots and its better to contain them in substrate. Using a small terracotta pot and some pea gravel you can plant some of the more root intensive plants like swords, lilies and lotus, Aponogeton.. note these plants also tend to get very large.


----------



## Hello24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks I'll look into those! I tried something similar to salvinia minima once (duck weed I think) and instead of growing, they all died


----------



## PrincessSeyshells (Oct 9, 2012)

Whoops, I'm wrong. :dunno: Thanks for the helpful post, Aqua Aurora, I learned something today too!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello24 said:


> Thanks I'll look into those! I tried something similar to salvinia minima once (duck weed I think) and instead of growing, they all died


Salvinia minima









duckweed









I tried buying duckweed once and it all died on me, but if it comes in on plants as a hitch hiker it dos fine =,=
Duckweed does not do well with strong flow/current, it prefers calmer waters. Salvinia grows like gangbusters for me, it doesn't mind flow, does not burn from light being to bright, and does not melt from condensation form the lid (which will melt frogbit and dwarf water lettuce leaves).




PrincessSeyshells said:


> Whoops, I'm wrong. :dunno: Thanks for the helpful post, Aqua Aurora, I learned something today too!


^^
As long s plants get proepr light, temp and pH range, and access to nitrogen (ammonia/nitrite/nitrate) and other ferts (amounts needed vary by plant) anything can grow free floating in the water column/at the surface. 
Many grow better at the surface as there is a higher co2 exchange rate, and many plants will grow emersed (out of water) leaves when allowed to.


----------



## Hello24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Very helpful information, thanks so much! How many live plants do you think need to be in a tank? I have tanks ranging from 2.5-5 gallons. I also just purchased a 10 gallon that I will be dividing, so I also need to look into tall plants


----------



## Hello24 (Mar 10, 2016)

so, I could get plants and little pots and plant the plants in gravel in the pots? Is that correct?


----------



## NiceCrocs (May 14, 2016)

I have two handsome anubias plants and two Marimo balls. The anubias float around on the surface as they please and the marimos roll around on the bottom. As long as the anubias get a few good hours of light each day they do fine.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

My tank is potted because I like having a clean tank bottom as well. Plants have done amazingly well for the 6mos they've been potted. Also works great for moving them and tank back and forth from college.


----------



## Hello24 (Mar 10, 2016)

what do you pot them with? Regular soil? Gravel ok? I really like the idea


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

soil 2/3, sand cap, and gravel on top


----------



## Hello24 (Mar 10, 2016)

sorry, but what is a sand cap? And any suggestions on how big the pots should be? I found some cute and cheap ones on line that are 3 x 2.63 x 2.63 inches


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't know their dimensions, but you should have them fit to your tank. Too big pots with small plants=smelly tank. Sand cap prevents dirt from mixing with your water. So it's an inch or so of sand between your soil and ornamental gravel.


----------



## Hello24 (Mar 10, 2016)

great thanks for the info!


----------

